# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  مهم : پرستاری بورسیه سپاه !!!

## Suicide

*به نام خداوند خورشید وماه * *///**  که دل را به نامش خرد داد راه


*سلام ....

ببخشید شما در مورد پرستاری بورسیه سپاه چه اطلاعاتی دارید ؟؟ بعد از اینکه کسی این رشته رو خوند چیکار میکنه ؟؟ کجا میره ؟؟ مثل اینکه هنگام تحصیل بهش حقوق میدن ..کسی از میزانش خبر داره ؟؟ بعد از تحصیل چی ؟؟ حقوقش از بقیه پرستارا کمتر میشه ؟؟ 
کلا پرستارا چند ساعت در روز کار میکنن ؟؟ چند روز در هفته ؟؟ میانگین حقوقشون چقدره ؟؟

محدودیت های این بورسیه سپاه بودن چیه ؟ مزایا و معایبش ؟؟ شرایطش ؟؟


ببخشید سوالام زیاد شدن ... 

پیشاپیش یه دنیا ممنونم  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## Dr_farid

> *به نام خداوند خورشید وماه * *///**  که دل را به نامش خرد داد راه
> 
> 
> *سلام ....
> 
> ببخشید شما در مورد پرستاری بورسیه سپاه چه اطلاعاتی دارید ؟؟ بعد از اینکه کسی این رشته رو خوند چیکار میکنه ؟؟ کجا میره ؟؟ مثل اینکه هنگام تحصیل بهش حقوق میدن ..کسی از میزانش خبر داره ؟؟ بعد از تحصیل چی ؟؟ حقوقش از بقیه پرستارا کمتر میشه ؟؟ 
> کلا پرستارا چند ساعت در روز کار میکنن ؟؟ چند روز در هفته ؟؟ میانگین حقوقشون چقدره ؟؟
> 
> محدودیت های این بورسیه سپاه بودن چیه ؟ مزایا و معایبش ؟؟ شرایطش ؟؟
> ...


مهم ترین معایبش ممنوع الخروج شدن هست چون نظامی هستید، عمدتا شهری که بگن باید کار بکنید براشون،همزمان با تحصیل حقوق کمی پرداخت میکنند. قبل از تحصیل باید دوره پاسداری رو در مراکز آموزشی سپاه ببینید( دوره نظامی هست) ، محدودیت های خاص نظامی بودن رو داره دیگه خلاصه

----------


## Suicide

> مهم ترین معایبش ممنوع الخروج شدن هست چون نظامی هستید، عمدتا شهری که بگن باید کار بکنید براشون،همزمان با تحصیل حقوق کمی پرداخت میکنند. قبل از تحصیل باید دوره پاسداری رو در مراکز آموزشی سپاه ببینید( دوره نظامی هست) ، محدودیت های خاص نظامی بودن رو داره دیگه خلاصه


این خارج شدن از کشور رو که بیخیال ...
این شهرم که میفرستن من شنیدم میگن بومی (یه همچین اصطلاحی) هستش یعنی فرضا میفرستن استان خودمون ...
ولی خوب از نظر آینده شغلی تامین میشی ...
این شرایط نظامی هم که میگن سخته ..خوب همه رشته ها سختی داره .. الانم تو اطراف ما هرچی سپاهی و نظامی هست وضعشون توپه ...

حقوقش از دبیری کمتره ؟؟

----------


## Dr_farid

> این خارج شدن از کشور رو که بیخیال ...
> این شهرم که میفرستن من شنیدم میگن بومی (یه همچین اصطلاحی) هستش یعنی فرضا میفرستم استان خودمون ...
> ولی خوب از نظر آینده شغلی تامین میشی ...
> این شرایط نظامی هم که میگن سخته ..خوب همه رشته ها سختی داره .. الانم تو اطراف ما هرچی سپاهی و نظامی هست وضعشون توپه ...
> 
> حقوقش از دبیری کمتره ؟؟


نه از دبیری که کمتر نیست. ولی خب محدودیت های سپاهی بودن رو داری. حتما هم نگفتن استان خودتون گفتن هر جا نیاز باشه ولی استان خودتون یا استانهای اطراف . از محدودیت های نظامی بودن هم این هست که تا چند سال( عمدتا 2 برابر مدت تحصیل) اجازه ادامه تحصیل بهتون نمیدن مگه شاگرد اول باشید یا خاص باشید که بزارن.در کل شرایط برای ادامه تحصیل هم کمی سخته ولی اگه اجازه بدن میتونید از سهمیه نظامیان در کنکور ارشد استفاده کنید.

----------


## Dr_farid

در حالت عادی هم برای پرستاری کار زیاد هست رشته ای نیست که بیکار بمونی مخصوصا برای مردا که خیلی پرستار مرد کمه نسبتا

----------

